

Ask HN: Is Flask-Security not an approved flask extension? - yashchandra

The reason I am asking because the Flask-Security extension that can be found at "http://packages.python.org/Flask-Security/" cannot be found at the flask extension registry at "http://flask.pocoo.org/extensions/"
======
bstpierre
Given that (a) the Flask-Security extension's changelog only goes back a
couple of months and (b) the extension registry explicitly lists some (but not
all) extensions as "approved", I'd guess that it just hasn't gotten listed
yet. Since some are listed without the "approved" tag, it seems like it would
be allowed to be listed.

